# Meyers e 57 h trouble



## bwlpm (Jan 15, 2009)

both my brother and myself have the e 57 h pump and we both have the same problem. the fluid is drained at the beginning of the season and replaced with meyers fluid. throughout the season the pump will freeze up. bring the plow into the heat for a while and your good to go for awhile, sometimes we will drain the fluid along with putting it in the heat but it still freezes up. as you know lost time is lost money. any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

Did you drain the cylinders and hoses also?


----------



## bwlpm (Jan 15, 2009)

yes the fluid was completely drained and allowed to sit in the heat for a while


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

the whole system was flushed. angle rams, hoses and pump and it still freezes?


----------



## bwlpm (Jan 15, 2009)

yup and it is not always at bitter cold temps


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

sound like you have a bad seal and are sucking in water. does it leak anywhere?


----------



## bwlpm (Jan 15, 2009)

no it dosen't seem to be leaking fluid anywhere and both pumps seem to have had the same problem from the first season on. this morning we had single digit lows and when i started the truck and went to lift the plow and angle it it worked fine... went to the carwash to spray the truck down and as i was leaving it was frozen. got back to the shop and put a torpedo heater on it outside for maybe 15 -20 minutes and again it worked fine.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

bwlpm;718498 said:


> no it dosen't seem to be leaking fluid anywhere and both pumps seem to have had the same problem from the first season on. this morning we had single digit lows and when i started the truck and went to lift the plow and angle it it worked fine... went to the carwash to spray the truck down and as i was leaving it was frozen. got back to the shop and put a torpedo heater on it outside for maybe 15 -20 minutes and again it worked fine.


I have a 57 and today it was -11 and mine was sluggish but not frozen and i have had this pump since 04 and it sits outside 365 days a year so. i drove it maybe 10 miles had a DR appt this morning got there and it still wasnt frozen. I change my fuild when i get around to usally befor the season.


----------



## bwlpm (Jan 15, 2009)

plow still seems to be freezing up. after about 5-10 minutes with the torpedo heater blasting on the pump it is fully functioning. talked to a guy who plows in upstate new york and he suggested that i either punch a hole in the filter screens or just totally remove them. any thoughts?


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

you have to be pulling in water from somewhere. are the angle rams or lift ram pitted/rusty? top seal good, 3 little rings on the bolts on the cap? it cant freeze up unless water is present.
removing the screens will let dirt into the pump. next time it freezes, pull the screens and see if ice is present. if yes, leave them out and see if it runs.


----------



## Patssfan (Oct 12, 2008)

no lead;732209 said:


> you have to be pulling in water from somewhere. are the angle rams or lift ram pitted/rusty? top seal good, 3 little rings on the bolts on the cap? it cant freeze up unless water is present.
> removing the screens will let dirt into the pump. next time it freezes, pull the screens and see if ice is present. if yes, leave them out and see if it runs.


I've got a E57 that continually freezes up in sub zero. I know this is an old thread. Is there anyway to tell whether the lift ram top seal is bad as well as the 3 rings on the bolts without pulling it apart? I bought a seal kit and thought about replacing the ram arm seal. I hate to spend $50 for nothing.

Thanks,

Patssfan


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

pumps might need basic seal kit installed with new wiper seal in lids and replace any pitted cylenders and or ram if you put hole in filters or take out you will let you valves and pa block open for dirt then you will be rebuilding compleate pump master seal kit no fun


----------



## Patssfan (Oct 12, 2008)

no pits or rust on the arms. And no...not going to pull the filters. A heat gun helped unfreeze the lines. I have the kit and will probably do the rebuild.


----------

